# Rattus x Mus musculus - Artificial Lab-Hybrids



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Rattus x Mus musculus - Artificial Lab-Hybrids

Rats and mice are quite close related, but hybrids never happen in nature because there is a species barrier between them. 
As a professional biologist I found a good way to produce fertile hybrids in the lab by microinjection of rat spermatozoits into mouse oocytes, keeping the developing blastocytes in vitro and introducing them into uterus of rat females.

Here is an example of a rat-mouse hybrid and normal mus musculus. You will notice the difference in size. The hybrids will offer a nice chance to improve the size of showtype mice.

1








2








3








4









For updates on the project visit
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

April Fools Roland


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> April Fools Roland


Hi Willow, you do not want to tell me that you don't believe me, do you? 
Probably you have never ever seen such a big black mouse on the remote island before...

Best, Roland


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I probably would have believed you, if I hadnt seen those pictures before! lol :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it's more unbelievable that his is an actual mouse and not a rat hybrid.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mat or Rouse?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> I probably would have believed you, if I hadnt seen those pictures before! lol :lol:


Hi Willow,

today, 2nd April, I have to admit that you are right









Sorry, but it was a nice try...

Best regards, Roland


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i was going to say this is old news anyone who's seen paul hartleys monster mice will agree with me when i say those really do look like rat hybrids


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

The Village Mousery said:


> i was going to say this is old news anyone who's seen paul hartleys monster mice will agree with me when i say those really do look like rat hybrids


not a patch on the one's at the show on Saturday; i honestly thought I saw a baby rat in a maxey at one point!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> The Village Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > i was going to say this is old news anyone who's seen paul hartleys monster mice will agree with me when i say those really do look like rat hybrids
> ...


and I was lucky enough to bring one home.Frankinmouse.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > The Village Mousery said:
> ...


It is a monster, tis true. Do you think that in the future we'll need bigger maxey's?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I got one too sarah  i've called mine... bruce lol his very butch! i tryed to measure his this morning and i've managed to measure him quite well he was 27 cm from nose to tail 3 cm's off a foot!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

you can't call it bruce!

for one, naming him is just wrong! how would that go down with the committee

and 2

bruce just reminds me of bruce forsyth


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> bruce just reminds me of bruce forsyth


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe I had a PEW from Heather that was nearly a foot from nose to tail tip once she finished growing.










(She was pregnant in that picture too, so thats why shes fat lol)


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> you can't call it bruce!
> 
> for one, naming him is just wrong! how would that go down with the committee
> 
> ...


well his not for showing his for breeding lol and he has a name coz his nothing like any other mouse i have, and his names bruce for Robert the Bruce not bruce forsyth lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The one I have is also for breeding and nothing like my other mice.He will be known as 'the cream' but he will live out his entire life and hopefully produce fine off spring.I'm very impressed with Pauls big one.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> The one I have is also for breeding and nothing like my other mice.He will be known as 'the cream' but he will live out his entire life and hopefully produce fine off spring.I'm very impressed with Pauls big one.


don't talk like that, Paul may get big headed!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I also forgot to say Matt ,that you and Bandit looked well matched.I of course couldn't possibly win the dog that looks most like it's owner class,but you can borrow Bandit at Honley and give it a go


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol Sarah!

Clearly separated at birth


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they really have that event?

if so, its probably my best chance of winning anything!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> they really have that event?
> 
> if so, its probably my best chance of winning anything!


awww poor matt you'll get there matt in all fairness was alot of bad luck at manchester for you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

were you unlucky at Manchester Matt?Well so was I.I have bred some cham tans with a very pale top colour which I paricularly like but this is the second time I've shown them and clearly no one else likes them,so that's the end of that line.I only had one self,a fawn which did o.k in tough competition.All my others were marked and guess who transported the winning marked to Manchester,me .It usurped my mice,next time sy can take her own mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> It usurped my mice,next time sy can take her own mice


Mwhahahahaaaa! :twisted:

And Matt, I happen to think Bandit is extremely cute looking 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> were you unlucky at Manchester Matt?Well so was I.I have bred some cham tans with a very pale top colour which I paricularly like but this is the second time I've shown them and clearly no one else likes them,so that's the end of that line.I only had one self,a fawn which did o.k in tough competition.All my others were marked and guess who transported the winning marked to Manchester,me .It usurped my mice,next time sy can take her own mice


yeah that will teach you for taking her mice now! :lol:

Yeah i took my chances in the under 8's with mice that needed a week or so more growing on really.

but Katy and George kindly offered to take them to swindon for me and by that time they should be good.

I thought my cham tans were quite dark, but Iain Scott brought me a trio he said were light, mine are pretty much the same shade!

oh well i think its luck of the draw on the day!

I agree, Bandit is very cute!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

and your black being a black satin


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm soooo missing out on some action  . I wanna go to a NMC show!

I wanna see some enormous mice, my boy Drambuie is pretty much the biggest mouse I've ever seen that isn't morbidly obese. But your's take the cake!
This is Drambuie he's 22cm from nose to tail tip:


----------

